# Whats the part# for the 6.0L Diesel snow prep fan clutch?



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

i want to change it out on my 06 diesel that doesnt have it, overheats while driving down the road when its cold out and the plow is on.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

try 4C3Z-8A616-SA


----------



## blwnsmoke (Dec 16, 2009)

get it from the powerstrokeshop, it's $260 from them plus shipping. I just swapped mine out a week ago. Dealer wanted over $400 for it..


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

03/04 F-Series Overheating with Snow Plow Installed:

If a snow plow is installed on a truck with the 6.0, it may disrupt the air flow through the front of the truck causing the cooling fan to stop or turn in reverse. For trucks with snow plows there is a revised fan clutch available (P/N 4C3Z-8A616-SA). Some trucks have been modified with a jumper on the fan connector to keep the fan continuously engaged. This jumper must be removed before connecting the new fan. Broadcast Message 1137.


----------



## RamirezOrchards (Jan 13, 2010)

Hate to bring up an old thread from the dead, but is there a way to modify the fan clutch with a 'jumper' or was that only done at the factory? I am having an issue with my 03 overheating and suspect the faulty fan clutch to be the issue.


----------



## 66 BADBOY (Feb 15, 2008)

I wouldn't necessarily say its a _faulty_ clutch......does your truck have plow prep from the factory? Assuming your's is a diesel, if it had plow prep, it would have came with the proper fan clutch for this reason.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

is there a way to wire it using the origional fan clutch and one of my up fitter switches??? flip the switch and have the fan on until i decide to shut it down?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I didn't even know there was a different fan. I picked up our truck last week with the plow on it and it never heated up and it was 70+ degrees out, drove it about 8 miles to get it home. Mine definitely didn't have a snow plow prep. Is this something I will absolutely need to do or not? Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the tread but this is all I need right now.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

07PSDCREW;1316248 said:


> is there a way to wire it using the origional fan clutch and one of my up fitter switches??? flip the switch and have the fan on until i decide to shut it down?


I don't own the 6.0 but to answer your question yes just run the hot wire to the upfitter switch. The only down side is now the fan is totally controlled via manual operation.

I would think that you would want to install a relay that would isolate between plow operation (run all the time) and non plow operation automatic mode.
So you would have factory stock operation and then flip the switch for continuous ON operation


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

[/QUOTE]The only down side is now the fan is totally controlled via manual operation.[/QUOTE]

I think if i left the factory plug pluged in and just tapped into the power wire to the fan, i could retain automatic engagement. 
Also, the 6.0 PSD has a 5 wire plug, not just a simple two wire plug....thats why i was asking...in case anyone has done it already.....if not i will be probing and checking to see which wire will do the trick for me and post results here.

The only reason i am considering this is because one of fords quick fixes was to put in a jumper to run the fan constanly in the winter......but my truck sounds like a 747 on takeoff when the fan is on with a/c in summer time!! lol Thats why im thinking switch.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

So did anyone try this? 

I've been having the same issue with my 6.0. I installed the BPD manual fan clutch and adapter last year and the clutch rarely locks. I'm guessing it's not getting the air flow through the radiator to heat up the clutch to lock it.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

dieselboy01 said:


> So did anyone try this?
> 
> I've been having the same issue with my 6.0. I installed the BPD manual fan clutch and adapter last year and the clutch rarely locks. I'm guessing it's not getting the air flow through the radiator to heat up the clutch to lock it.


If you have that setup, then I'd say your fine. There's no electrical to that fan clutch. I did end up getting the plow prep fan clutch and it's been flawless since. Works perfect.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll be ordering the plow prep clutch. The mechanical one I swapped in doesn't work for my use.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The part number is: getridofyour6.0pos


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

dieselboy01 said:


> So did anyone try this?
> 
> I've been having the same issue with my 6.0. I installed the BPD manual fan clutch and adapter last year and the clutch rarely locks. I'm guessing it's not getting the air flow through the radiator to heat up the clutch to lock it.


There is one wire that if you hook it directly to ground it will force the fan clutch into full lockup. I believe on our 03 it was dark blue.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

New snow plow clutch is in. Hopefully tomorrow i can go on a longer drive and test it out.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The part number is: getridofyour6.0pos


Mark they have an updated part number it's now

GiveMeYourMoney-AndI'llGladyUpdateMyFleet.


----------

